# The Covenant of God - By Rev. Thomas Blake



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 12, 2009)

Blake's work is a master treatise on Covenant Theology. This is a tome of the highest caliber on a topic that is most needful to be understood by the Evangelical Church today – Covenant Theology and inclusion in the Covenant of God.

Blake was one of the Westminster Divines. He wrote this work because even in his day there was a need to understand what Westminster put into print. He was extremely passionate about Covenant Theology.

It is 696 pages long and is worth every moment of working through his arguments on Covenant Theology.

After reading this 696 page work in 8 days My wife said, "those who are familiar with Covenant Theology will gain much knowledge from this work - in leaps and bounds. Blake's treatment of Scripture, the Fathers, the Reformers, and the Puritans is a breath of fresh air." *She couldn't put it down.*

For info on it click *HERE* 

If you would rather buy a less expensive digital copy, then check it out* HERE*


----------



## charliejunfan (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you so much for your site and the resources offered therein, it is my favorite.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks brother. Your encouragement is really uplifting.

The site is tough to keep up, espeically in light of having larger works to work on while having a full time job. This work took about 8 months longer. I've been so burnt out that I needed to take this one slowly, and I was happy to have my wife work on it with me.

But it was worth it in the long run. 

I also want to thank Sam and his team for helping with getting this work transcribed. That was a huge task in and of itself.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 12, 2009)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Thanks brother. Your encouragement is really uplifting.
> 
> The site is tough to keep up, espeically in light of having larger works to work on while having a full time job. This work took about 8 months longer. I've been so burnt out that I needed to take this one slowly, and I was happy to have my wife work on it with me.
> 
> ...



Dear Math,

Good to hear about this work and also my sincere thanks for your service in this all!

Question, how does this work on Covenant theology added anything new towards works from Witsius and any other puritan theologion whom has written on CT ? Any information would be helpfull!


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 12, 2009)

I would like to offer up thanks and my services should you need any help. My primary calling is computer security, but I can program and make the computer do pretty much whatever I want it too. This book is going on my birthday list. Thanks again for all of your hard work and efforts.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 12, 2009)

Dear Matthew,

This site is invaluable for helping us to understand and grow in the Reformed faith. Thank you for setting it up and maintaining it.

I hope to get round to purchasing your digital books in the near future, DV.

Yours in Christ,
Richard.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 12, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> C. Matthew McMahon said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks brother. Your encouragement is really uplifting.
> ...


 
Ralph,

The work is exhaustive. It covers every area that books like this often miss. For example, how does a pastor deal with a grandfather who bring his grandchildren to church without the father who acts like a heathen? Are the children to be included under the grandfather? Questions like these, even practically, are considered by Blake. 

"He doth exhaust the subject practically speaking in my opinion."

The only drawback - you are reading source material from a 17th century Puritan Divine. Thus, its typical puritanical old English.

Its my task currently to put together a work that follows Witsius' outline in a more readable and easy form covering everything in modern English for the modern reader. But that will take time. I'm 2/3rds of the way through now.

However, Blake's work is nothing short of Scriptural, and awesome.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 13, 2009)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Mayflower said:
> 
> 
> > C. Matthew McMahon said:
> ...



Thanks for the information!

Have you never considerd to publish: 

*Francis Roberts' *1750-page magnum opus on the covenants "*The Mystery and Marrow of the Bible: viz. God’s Covenants with Man*, 1657" ?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 14, 2009)

My grandfather looked far and wide for Robert's works, but did not acquire any and I don't have them. Unfortuntely. I'll look at some of my PDFs and see if he is there. 

It would be a good work to put into print.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 14, 2009)

I just purchased the digital pack! Thanks, it is nice to have the digital form of the books I have already picked up from you.

You do us all a great blessing, sir.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 15, 2009)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> My grandfather looked far and wide for Robert's works, but did not acquire any and I don't have them. Unfortuntely. I'll look at some of my PDFs and see if he is there.
> 
> It would be a good work to put into print.



Iam sure that Joel Beeke would be as entusiastic as you, because i read somewhere that at the puritan seminary they have at their library the 3 or 4 volume work of Francis Roberts.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd love to get them.


----------

